# How to play music via Bluetooth from phone?



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

So I've realised that connecting my phone directly to my stereo only allows hands free and not music.

I have a Samsung Galaxy S8 that I'd like to play music from and ideally skip songs easily too. Is there even an Audi dock for the Galaxy S8? If so does the phone need to come out of it's case to work?

Are there any other Bluetooth solutions that would look "factory" and be easy to use?

Someone really should make a universal Bluetooth dock that fits right where the Audi dock goes that you can just connect any phone to via Bluetooth and have it recognised by the head unit. Surely it can't be that hard?


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Just to add the music I want to listen to is from Spotify so I can't easily just use the SD card slots in the head unit.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

There's also an old style iPhone plug in my glove box, is that standard? Could I get some kind of Bluetooth recover that plugs in to that?


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Something like this maybe? But for Android?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ViseeO-Tune2Ai ... 4806589606


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Actually it doesn't look like I have a normal Audi AMI plug. It looks like someone has somehow installed just an iPhone plug so I guess I'm out of luck and can't just buy something like this: https://www.incarmusic.co.uk/iphone-and ... cedes.html


----------



## warmshed (Aug 15, 2015)

I used one of these in a fiesta, works well and has a battery life of 3-4 hours so needs a usb socket to power it for longer journeys or permanent fitting. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-5mm-AUX-Bl ... 5731.m3795


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

warmshed said:


> I used one of these in a fiesta, works well and has a battery life of 3-4 hours so needs a usb socket to power it for longer journeys or permanent fitting. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-5mm-AUX-Bl ... 5731.m3795


Thanks but I'm not even sure my car has a 3.5mm AUX input anywhere and even if it does I want something that ill allow me to use some of the in car controls.

I do have an iPhone 6 that I've just put on eBay, maybe I just keep it and buy the correct phone dock for it. Will that solution allow me to access my Spotify library through my head unit?


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

This is really frustrating TBH, my car has Bluetooth, a phone dock and an iPod connection (possibly aftermarket?!) and yet I still can't play anything from Spotify in my car from an Android phone.

I guess it would be slightly easier if my car had an Audi AMI plug but for whatever reason it does not.


----------



## TT AJ (Jul 30, 2016)

I use one these and it works faultlessly..
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Bluetooth- ... Swa~BYSjZc

Steering wheels controls will work with it and like you I use Spotify through my S8+ with no issues at all.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

TT AJ said:


> I use one these and it works faultlessly..
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Bluetooth- ... Swa~BYSjZc
> 
> Steering wheels controls will work with it and like you I use Spotify through my S8+ with no issues at all.


Ooooh maybe this will work for me then, I take it this comes with a lead to plug into the back of the head unit where a CD changer would usually plug in?


----------



## TT AJ (Jul 30, 2016)

Rip said:


> TT AJ said:
> 
> 
> > I use one these and it works faultlessly..
> ...


It does indeed, simple plug and play although you will lose the use of your CD changer as it connects via that input in the back.. but as your a Spotify user my guess is you don't listen to many CD's :wink:
Just double check your head unit is compatible on the eBay listing before you buy


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

TT AJ said:


> Rip said:
> 
> 
> > TT AJ said:
> ...


Awesome, my car does not even have a CD changer for some reason so no issue there. All I really care about is whether it sounds OK and exactly how it works, I guess with Spotify i'd have to skip tracks using the phone and not the head unit/wheel controls? And, how easy is it to pop the standard head unit out?


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

You don't have AMI, if you did it would look like this. The iPod connection you have is after market.










You could install AMI + tune2air but that would be an expensive way to play Bluetooth mp3s. Why not try an ipod to usb adaptor?


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

ashfinlayson said:


> You don't have AMI, if you did it would look like this. The iPod connection you have is after market.
> 
> 
> 
> You could install AMI + tune2air but that would be an expensive way to play Bluetooth mp3s. Why not try an ipod to usb adaptor?


Thanks, yeah that would be a bit pricey to install TBH. RE the iPod to USB, I'd rather Bluetooth if I can manage it TBH.


----------



## TT AJ (Jul 30, 2016)

> It does indeed, simple plug and play although you will lose the use of your CD changer as it connects via that input in the back.. but as your a Spotify user my guess is you don't listen to many CD's :wink:
> Just double check your head unit is compatible on the eBay listing before you buy





> Awesome, my car does not even have a CD changer for some reason so no issue there. All I really care about is whether it sounds OK and exactly how it works, I guess with Spotify i'd have to skip tracks using the phone and not the head unit/wheel controls? And, how easy is it to pop the standard head unit out?


Nope you can skip songs using the steering wheel controls and the buttons on the head unit itself, the same goes for answering and declining calls too.
Sound quality wise its just as good as actually using the CD changer, no distortion or white noise between songs. Wired connection after all!
Standard head unit is pretty straight forwardto remove, 4 keys, just pop them all in to release the clips and pull out the head unit. You shouldn't need a code either as it's the standard original head unit.
The device can easily be stashed behind the head unit out of sight or like me I run it in to the glovebox so I can use it to charge devices without cables around the gear stick!


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

TT AJ said:


> > It does indeed, simple plug and play although you will lose the use of your CD changer as it connects via that input in the back.. but as your a Spotify user my guess is you don't listen to many CD's :wink:
> > Just double check your head unit is compatible on the eBay listing before you buy
> 
> 
> ...


Might just be perfect then!

I take it I can just ignore its 'hands free' capability and continue to use my cars in built hands free via my phone and Bluetooth as normal?


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

So what can't it do? I assume no audio track text on head unit from the likes of Spotify, what does the head unit display while playing Spotify? Anything else that might annoy me?


----------



## TT AJ (Jul 30, 2016)

Rip said:


> TT AJ said:
> 
> 
> > > It does indeed, simple plug and play although you will lose the use of your CD changer as it connects via that input in the back.. but as your a Spotify user my guess is you don't listen to many CD's :wink:
> ...


I cannot see why not to be honest, the S8 has dual Bluetooth capabilities so in theory it should work but being honest I just use the hands free with the Bluetooth device to make life easier!


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Well I'll give it a go then I think and find out. You're right of course the Galaxy S8 can connect to multiple devices so in theory it should work.


----------



## legend_of_chaos (Sep 18, 2017)

TT AJ said:


> I use one these and it works faultlessly..
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Bluetooth- ... Swa~BYSjZc
> 
> Steering wheels controls will work with it and like you I use Spotify through my S8+ with no issues at all.


I had one of these for Christmas and it's brilliant, does what I want bit of a git to install if you want it really neat but well worth it.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

legend_of_chaos said:


> TT AJ said:
> 
> 
> > I use one these and it works faultlessly..
> ...


I'll order one today!


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

I've ordered one and I'm pretty sure I've got some Audi radio keys somewhere so I'll post back here once it's done.


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

An alternative that connects to the cd changer port which a lot of MK1 TT owners use is the xcarlink, had one in mine and it was brilliant for handsfree calling and streaming Bluetooth.

In my TTS I use a bovee but your glovebox setup is different from mine, mine has an iPod 30pin connection and shims for different iPods.


----------



## jaybeeteetee (Aug 25, 2017)

> I had one of these for Christmas and it's brilliant, does what I want bit of a git to install if you want it really neat but well worth it.


Do you mind me asking where you installed it?

I have the RNS - Low (BNS 5.0) - is it feasible to get it into the glovebox with the provided leads?

I was looking at Connects2 also, but this looks like a good alternative?

Cheers

JB


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

TT AJ said:


> I use one these and it works faultlessly..
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Bluetooth- ... Swa~BYSjZc
> 
> Steering wheels controls will work with it and like you I use Spotify through my S8+ with no issues at all.


Finally got around to installing this and whenever it's active I get a deep humming background noise. Tried a few different ground points all with the same result. So I've had to uninstall it again. Any ideas?


----------



## kellyken (Mar 30, 2020)

When it comes to play music from phone, you could listen to the music on other devices through the bluetooth connection. As for me, I usually download music on my computer and then transfer them to my phone for offline listening. 
To download music on the computer, I used the tool PC Audio Capture Software, which can record and download music from multiple sources on your computer with high quality and you can personalize the audios as you like. Then you can stream the music to any other devices for playback.


----------



## bigchunk (Jun 6, 2019)

Rip said:


> TT AJ said:
> 
> 
> > I use one these and it works faultlessly..
> ...


Make sure your phone volume is turned up to the max (in music mode), so you don't need so much volume control on the car stereo, hopefully this will help.


----------

